# Geklaute Seite



## Fanatico (12. April 2004)

Hallo!

Ich hab letztes Jahr im September eine Ligaseite eröffnet.

Kurz danach habe ich auf einer anderen Ligaseite beobachtet, dass der Code meiner Regeln-Seite 1zu1 abgeändert wurde. Daraufhin habe ich bei denen natürlich ordentlich Streß geschoben, damit sies ändern.

Seitdem habe ich mich auch nicht mehr weiter drumgekümmert!

Da ich aber heute ma aus purer Langweile den Namen meiner Liga in Google eingegeben habe, bin ich wieder auf deren Seite gestoßen, da sie den Titel meiner Liga nicht geändert haben!

Kann ich irgendwie etwas dagegen unternehmen. Denn einen Beweis, dass die Seite bei mir geklaut wurde habe ich jetzt!


----------



## Nino (12. April 2004)

Hi,
kannst du beweisen, dass sie die Seite von dir geklaut haben und nicht du von ihnen?


----------



## Fanatico (12. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Nino _
> *Hi,
> kannst du beweisen, dass sie die Seite von dir geklaut haben und nicht du von ihnen?  *



Wie kommt dann bitte schön das PS2FL bei denen in den Titel?

Das ist der Name meiner Seite! Und jede besitzt diese Angabe im Titel! U.a. auch die bei mir "geklaute"!


----------



## Norbert Eder (12. April 2004)

Das klärt aber noch lange nicht, wer von wem geklaut hat .... andere Gründe hast keine?

Nitro


----------



## Fanatico (12. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von nitronic _
> *Das klärt aber noch lange nicht, wer von wem geklaut hat .... andere Gründe hast keine?
> 
> Nitro *




Zum derzeitigen Zeitpunkt ist das der einzige Beweis. Damals hat man es noch viel deutlicher gesehen!

Und ich finde es reicht auch als Beweis, denn was haben die 5 Buchstaben auf einer Seite zu suchen, die die angeblich selber gemacht haben wollen?


----------



## Andreas Späth (12. April 2004)

Dein problem ist das du dies, wenn du rechtlichte schritte einleiten willst, beweisen musst.
Die beweislasst liegt in diesem Fall bei dir, und gerade in diesem fall glaube ich hast du fast garkeine Chance.
Hättest du im quelltext als kommenter etwas wie: (c) bye...
Wäre das um einiges einfacher.

Du kannst höchstens mal versuchen die von deinem Anwalt anschreiben zu lassen.
Wenn sie sich aber weigern sehe ich da ziemlich schwarz....


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (13. April 2004)

Keine Ahnung ob das als Beweis zulässig wär, aber versuchs doch mal hier:
http://www.archive.org/web/web.php

(Da kannst du schauen welche Seite zu welchem Zeitpunkt wie ausgesehen hat.)


----------

